# Red devil merchandise



## Tap-outNow (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm a big fan of fedor and was wondering if anyone knew where I could locate some Red Devil fight gear. Tried a searrch engine but all I get are links to pride and sherdog. Thank you in advance


----------



## natboki (Jul 7, 2006)

*go here*

http://fedor.bel.ru/index_eng.shtml

and then go to the shop...............enjoy


----------



## Tap-outNow (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks for the link, iwas looking for just the red devil gear, the plain fedor t's look a bit cheesy to me.


----------

